# Something new



## bodybagging (Nov 18, 2003)

Ok I see my favorite Halloween- forum has started up something to further enhance our online experiences, I cannot promise Ill be doing the Blog thing but you never know!
Larry good job as always in presenting your visitors with the best internet stuffish. LOL is stuffish a word ?


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Hey Hey Bodybagging.....I think Larry does a good job too....these blogs, along with the social groups and now even the album section all contribute to people getting more involved here and hanging out. I come here more this year than I did last year so I guess its working!!!

When he started the Xmas site I went over there right after Halloween & kinda got lost for awhile. Came back over here in late Jan. but the Xmas board is still active, we're doing a secret santa gift in July. Most of the people there are from the Halloween Forum so we talk xmas & halloween.

Hey and you get on here and do an entry in this blog section at least once a week.......there are those of us who want to know what you are up too!!lol

Just wanted to add that I absolutely loved that Zombie video....loved it guy!!


the Muffster


----------

